# Better fishing



## Kangirl (Nov 24, 2013)

I'm very new to saltwater fishing and haven't been having much luck since the end of summer. When does the pier fishing start picking back up?


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

March.


----------



## bay slayer (May 26, 2008)

Its good year round you just have to catch the right days. Right now whiting, pomps, reds, black drums, and sheepheads are around with the possibility of bonitas all though the mighty bonita run is unexistant so far. Thats all on the beach pier. Bob sikes this time of year sucks bullreds at night and sheepies during the day, thats about it.


----------

